# WGT / VGT - KIA MOTORS Self Study Program



## عبد السبوح (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


أقدم لكم الجزء الثاني من سلسلة KIA MOTORS Self Study Programs و هو بعنوان WGT / VGT 
WGT - Waste-Gate Turbocharger system
VGT - Variable Geometry Turbocharger system




و هو مثل الكورس السابق من حيث التبسيط في الشرح ... و ارفاقه بملف Word يحتوى على الكورس كاملا



و الكورس بمساحة 36 ميجا تقريبا ... و لكنه فكريا يزن مساحة 1 جيجا او أكثر






اضغط هنا للتحميل



* ملاحظة هامة جدا : شفرة فك الضغط هي :

لا اله الا الله

يتم كتابتها باللغة العربية و بدون همزات و بدون مسافات 

-----------------
و لا تنسوا أن تدعوا لأخيكم بدعوة صالحة بظهر الغيب .. فلن يأخذ الدعاء من وقتكم الكثير .. و يا ليته يكون اثناء سجودكم في صلاتكم




من طالب الدعاء*

منقول​


----------



## سمير شربك (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي عبد السبوح


----------



## gm8655 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

well done great file sir,plz send me password of the file to my mail id XXXXXXXXXX sir
thank u once again:75:

اخى الكريم
يمنع وضع البريد الالكترونى واى وسيلة اتصال بالمشاركات


----------



## محمد دويكات (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيل على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عبد السبوح (17 فبراير 2011)

- كلمة السر لجميع الملفات التي نقلتها و تحتاج لكلمة سر -


----------



## black88star (18 فبراير 2011)

_يديك الف عافية _
_متشكررين _


----------



## محمد دويكات (16 أبريل 2011)

مشان الله مشان الانبياء تكتب كلمه السر بكتبه التوحيد الخالص مش زابط خلصة روحي وهو مش راضي يفتح مشان الله مساعده


----------



## عبد السبوح (17 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

اخي الفاضل 

تم شرح كلمة السر للمفات في موضوع مدرج رابط في مشاركة سابقة 

عموما كلمة السر هي 

لا اله الا الله 

اكتبها بالعربي و بدون همزات او فواصل 

هكذا 

لاالهالاالله

- كلمة السر لجميع الملفات التي نقلتها و تحتاج لكلمة سر -


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك على ما تقدم اخى
وبانتظار جديدك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرآلك اخي عبد السبوح على هذا المجهود


----------



## black88star (4 يوليو 2012)

:75:متشكرين :75:


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (15 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيل على هذه المعلومات


----------



## mohie (19 يوليو 2012)

شكرا وربنا يجزيك خيرا


----------



## chameo (13 يونيو 2013)

Thank For share


----------

